# OMI - OMI Holdings



## bhutos (5 June 2004)

this should be a $4 stock easily, it's only come down from recent highs of $4.70 6 months ago, someone needs to teach the executive level how to write a statement so it actually includes some friggin figures.


----------



## Joe Blow (5 June 2004)

*Re: OMI surges 70c then dumps back..*



> this should be a $4 stock easily, it's only come down from recent highs of $4.70 6 months ago, someone needs to teach the executive level how to write a statement so it actually includes some friggin figures.




This one has been on my watchlist but I haven't been following it much lately.

Why has it been sold off?


----------



## banjo_pete (23 June 2004)

*Re: OMI surges 70c then dumps back..*

the placement at $1.55 didnt help.


----------



## bhutos (25 June 2004)

*Re: OMI surges 70c then dumps back..*



> the placement at $1.55 didnt help.




yeah that was ridiculous. I figure that announcement was to pump the stock before the shareholders got the 1.55 offer so it wouldn't come down so far, but I might be giving them too much credit.
To be honest I was going to buy in at 1.55 myself but I left it to the last minute to see what the price was doing and then got caught up at work the last two days and forgot... silly me..

I bought in a $3.20 so i've taken a bit of a bath on this but I'm confident their product is strong enough to eventually win out against the executive levels best efforts.


----------



## Joe Blow (13 July 2004)

*Re: OMI surges 70c then dumps back..*

OMI down to $1.63 today and looking a bit ill.

Anyone care to hazard a guess as to where OMI will find support?


----------



## Aussiejeff (14 July 2004)

*Re: OMI surges 70c then dumps back..*

Hi JoeBlow.

As someone who has neither Bought, Sold or Held these shares just yet, I'd call it a LOOK right now. hehe.

Just looked at their company news on Commsec.

The management announced on 6th July that their forecast earnings of approx. $5m in FY05 would see them become CASHFLOW POSITIVE at that point (so, the shares would appear to be a fair bet given that news).

HOWEVER, the very next day, joint CEO Keith Taske announced a rather downbeat correction to that forecast, saying that instead the earnings would only see them return to a BREAK EVEN cashflow situation - NOT a cash positive one. He offered no real explanation as to WHY the sudden change in earnings forecast either. A simple accounting error? 

Hmmm .... I'll be a bit wary on this until they find their management/accounting feet.. 

I agree the product looks promising, but reading their amateurish looking press releases and ASX news releases doesn't fill me with confidence in their ability to manage the company in a fully professional manner at this stage. I hope they make some significant changes in that regard. I'll keep an eye on them for now.

Thanks for the heads up...

Latest price - OMI Bid $1.63 / Offer $1.67 / Last $1.63 on light volumes.

AJ


----------



## bhutos (17 July 2004)

*Re: OMI surges 70c then dumps back..*



> I agree the product looks promising, but reading their amateurish looking press releases and ASX news releases doesn't fill me with confidence in their ability to manage the company in a fully professional manner at this stage. I hope they make some significant changes in that regard. I'll keep an eye on them for now.




Thats pretty much where I'm at except i've already bought in.. the thing is I do believe in their product.. or rather the fact they're a little diversified and have three good products, even if the syringe is the one where the real potential is. The management just need a kick in the ass and actually get some momentum happening.. UNI is catching up purely by the virtue of OMI going so slow. It's not only the lacklustre (memo to writer - make me BELIEVE in the potential again without using the same tired world syringe market figures) and bumbled releases.. they just need some traction.. something more than just another profile on Keith.


----------



## banjo_pete (17 July 2004)

*Re: OMI surges 70c then dumps back..*

take a look at share mag this month, a big thing on aus syringe companies.  ems looks like it has the most chance of making money.   This is a exstract,  Eastlands management has provided financial forecasts until 2006 a rare thing among companies in this sector. Based on financial 2005 forecastes and a share price of .34 the companys p/e ratio is 9. Eastland is projecting growth of more than 100% in financial year 2006, with net profit after tax increasing from $ 4.5 million to $ 10 million.


----------



## stefan (20 July 2004)

*Re: OMI surges 70c then dumps back..*



> this should be a $4 stock easily, it's only come down from recent highs of $4.70 6 months ago, someone needs to teach the executive level how to write a statement so it actually includes some friggin figures.



As much as I try, I can't find a reason why this should actually be a $4 stock the way managment is acting on it. A placement at $1.55???? Excuse me, but that would be the new price level then. Which is exactly what's happening right now. It's now at $1.67 and I wouldn't be surprised if it would go down to $1.55 at all. Predicting a break even for 2005. Not exactly bullish and argument for a $4 share price, is it? Seriously, what on earth makes you think that this stock is worth $4? Just because it was once trading that high doesn't mean it's worth it, or does it? Good products in the pipeline? Maybe, but there are other companies out there doing the same and they are much cheaper still.

Maybe it will bounce a bit, but without substantial news I can't see a reason why it would keep a higher price for long.

Did I miss something? I'm always keen to invest into a good product, but right now OMI doesn't seem to have the power to move much higher. I mean what sort of figures should they put in their statement? They can only put figures in that actually reflect reality. And that doesn't seem to look too good. Not after a $1.55 placement anyway.


----------



## calico (16 September 2004)

*OMI - Occupational & Medical Innovations*

Hi everyone. I couldnt believe how low this one got and Im back in at average of $1.40. I made a pile on it last time and I am sure to do it again. I have been enjoying the slow demise of UNI and am amazed its stayed up so high for so long. I expect when UNI dives again to 60 cents OMI will do well as people swapped out of OMI to UNI and the reverse will accur I hope. OMI is the true leader of the pack with the China market wrapped up and Turemo for the rest its a winner. Multinational dinosours like Braun and Turemo  dont snatch up technology quickly but they did in this case and that speed is what got me in when braun made the heads of Agreement. The scalpel is a good product that will sell heaps and the syringe will be cheap and sell bundles. Im looking forward to news on the Valve but its going to be big as well. I expect OMI to make its way back to $4 as its a great growth stock and will exceed to revenue guidence by a large margin every time. 
Good luck


----------



## brerwallabi (16 September 2004)

*Re: OMI Im back in*



			
				calico said:
			
		

> I expect OMI to make its way back to $4 as its a great growth stock and will exceed to revenue guidence by a large margin every time.
> Good luck



I dont quite share your enthusiasm, this stock has looked on a numerous occassions like it was recovering and then fell rapidly down again. Its too risky for me.


----------



## Trader Paul (11 December 2007)

*Re: OMI surges 70c then dumps back..*



bhutos said:


> this should be a $4 stock easily, it's only come down from recent highs of $4.70 6 months ago, someone needs to teach the executive level how to write a statement so it actually includes some friggin figures.






Hi bhutos,

OMI ... may be a good buy soon, as our astroanalysis shows OMI 
with a $6.61 high on the summer solstice 20122002 and
it has been mostly falling, ever since ..... see attached chart.

Looking ahead, TA and time cycles may indicate:

Exactly 5 years down from the 2002 December highs ...on summer solstice 2007 ...:

           21-24122007 ... minor and positive time cycle

               02012008 ... significant and positive news expected

               10012008 ... positive spotlight on OMI ..... 

               16012008 ... minor cycle 

               22012008 ... minor news expected

               05022008 ... minor news ... same price as 22012008 ???

          08-11022008 ... significant and positive ... finance-related???

              04032008 ... minor cycle

          07-10032008 ... 2 cycles here ... positive news expected ... 

..... and OMI should be positively BOOMING from 14-31032008 and
we will be alert for some VERY significant news on 28032008, when
FOUR positive time cycles come together .....

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------

